# Bought unknown P today; please ID



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/boomers...unknownpirahna/

The fish is about 3.5" TL, and hasn't fully acclimated yet (the red area was larger and redder when it was still in the store's tank, which I assume means it's still stressed from the bagging/move).

-PK


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a S. Manueli. Its kinda small. Either that, or a spilocf, however I think those markings look like manueli to me.








(I could be wrong though)

~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My guess is on serr. spilopleura cf.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

I would say manuelli too but...

Do manuelli always have a humeralis spot ?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i also think spilo cf
dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's a juvi S. Manueli (aka. Green Tiger Piranha): it's back has a green hue, and the spots are more stripe-like compared to similar sized juveniles of most other species.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It does look like a manuelli with out the humeral spot...It has the color on the gill plate, the big eye, the striping and greenish color, but everyone I have seen has the humeral spot, but maybe just not at that age.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> everyone I have seen has the humeral spot, but maybe just not at that age.


 Thats what I was thinking as well. Hopefully george can lend his opinion.

~Dj


----------



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

I dont think its a baby Manueli because Manueli is distinctive for its length as a juvi
they look like elongatous when young then they start filling out..


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't know what it is, but it does not look to me like it's a manueli.

Besides the lack of a humeral spot (which might be due to stress or water conditions), the eyes do not seem large enough in proportion to the head.

Hope Hareball doesn't mind... Here's a pic of his 3" manueli when he owned it:








Also notice the difference in body shape and head profile. IMO, It looks very different compared to your's.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes I would think spilo cf.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. manueli and S. gouldingi are identical as juveniles with one exception; S. manueli has red eys, S. gouldingi does not.


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

It looks like a Juvenile Eigenmanni to me. When young, they have spotting and striping and a very faint humeral blotch that comes and goes.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish fits the general description of S. hollandi.....therefore it is S. eigenmanni morphotype.


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

I say spilo cf


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry, it's not...besides of the lack of the distinctive black humeral vertical spot and reddish eyes S.manueli have hyaline fins when youngsters while yours have a reddish anal fin...so IMO you have another specie...!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Cleaned image......not manueli.....nor gouldingi.....its is what I said, S. eigenmanni morphotype. Note caudal fin...this is not manueli nor gouldingi attribute.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

good eye frank.


----------

